# Ostara (Easter) Pagan celebrations of the Spring Equinox.



## Juzzer (Mar 21, 2021)

​
*Is Easter really a Christian tradition?*

Around March 21st marks the vernal Equinox. Half way between the Wheel of the year, it sits in perfect balance.. Night and Day are in equilibrium and the world is coming back to life.

 ​The festival of Ostara originally took its name from the Germanic goddess Eostre/Ostara, a representation of fertility and regrowth. And interestingly, the female fertility hormone has been influenced by the name of the goddess – “Eostrogen.” And this is where I think the Christian celebration of Easter evolved! – itself a celebration of rebirth. Indeed, the things associated with modern day Easter are traditionally Ostara symbols - a Hare, Eggs and Hot cross buns.

​Mordern day Heathen customs associated especially with Ostara's feast include the painting and hunting of Easter eggs, which, according to German tradition, were brought or laid by the 'Easter Hare'. The Hare was the holy beast of Ostara, slain and eaten only at her blessing. In Germany, bakeries sell hare-shaped cakes at this time of year. Fires were also kindled on the hilltops at dawn, especially in Germany. Another common folk-custom which still survives in rural areas is the performance of plays at which Summer battles with Winter and drives him out, or at which an effigy embodying Winter is beaten, burned, or drowned.

Ostara is mentioned only once in scholarly writings of the period - Bede the monk states that during Eostremonath (the old Anglo-Saxon names for April), the pagan Anglo-Saxons help festivals in her honor. (Two hundred years later in Germany, in his_ Life of Charlemagne_, a monk named Einhard gives the old name for April as Ostaramonath.) She is also mentioned in a number of inscriptions in Germany, and the modern holiday of Easter - originally the name for the spring Equinox, but later subsumed to the Paschal calendar for the Christian resurrection holiday - is named for her. The name "Eostre" (Old Germanic "Ostara"), is related to that of Eos, the Greek goddess of dawn, and both can be traced back to a Proto-Indo-European goddess of dawn. However, according to Christianity Today, Ronald Hutton, professor of medieval history at Oxford, argues this interpretation is not to be trusted. "It falls into a category of interpretations which Bede admitted to be his own, rather than generally agreed or proven fact," he says.


_“Bede depicted at St. Bede’s school, Chennai.”_​
A more recent and complex explanation comes from the Christian background of Easter rather than the pagan. The early Latin name for the week of Easter was _hebdomada alba_ or “white week,” while the Sunday after Easter day was called _dominica in albis_ from the white robes of those who had been newly baptized. The word _alba_ is Latin both for _white_ and _dawn_.  People speaking Old High German made a mistake in their translation and used a plural word for _dawn, ostarun,_ instead of a plural for white. From _ostarun_ we get the German _Ostern_ and the English _Easter._

In Jacob Grimm’s _Deutsche Mythologie_ , he states the idea of resurrection was ingrained within the celebration of Ostara: “Ostara, Eástre seems therefore to have been the divinity of the radiant dawn, of upspringing light, a spectacle that brings joy and blessing.

*an exerp from the ratonalwiki.org..*
_The Easter Bunny enters history in the year 1682, when an Alsatian German professor at the University of Strasbourg, Georg Franck von Frankenau, wrote Disputatio ordinaria disquiriens de ovis paschalibus, a macaronic Latin-German essay about Easter eggs that no doubt seemed very clever at the time (and rose to #4 on the New York Times bestseller list for 1682.)

Notwithstanding the fact that the rabbit's association with Easter appears first in Alsace in the seventeenth century, various nineteenth century folklorists and their followers just knew that the Easter Bunny had to be a "pagan survival".  The usual reasoning process to arrive at this conclusion was given an unusually frank treatment in Holtzmann's German Mythology: "The Easter Hare is unintelligible to me, but probably the hare was the sacred animal of Ostara".  The existence of the alleged goddess Ostara is likewise dubious._

Some scholars have further linked customs and imagery involving hares to both Ēostre and the Norse Goddess Freyja.

Wakipedia.org, on Ostre..

While it seems to me the reason for the season is legitimate . However, the traditions we see held dear in the modern age cemented the memory of a culture they more or less wanted eradicated and corrupted our history, it amazes me very few people bother to learn.

​It is around this time Christians are essentially celebrating the resurrection of Christ and children excitedly wait for the Easter bunny to arrive and deliver their sugary decorated chocolate eggs. It should be noted however, bunnies are not associated with Christianity in every country.. eggs are delivered by a cuckoo in Switzerland and a fox in parts of Germany. Looking up Easter in Biblical studies reveal no clear answers as everyone claims the association of eggs with Easter is uncertain other than that sources say people ate dyed eggs at spring festivals in Ancient Egypt, Persia, Greece, and Rome.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3wW7S7oq-k&feature=youtu.be_

Ancient Origins has an in depth video on the subject..​

*Is Ishtar the Babylonian Equivalent?*

A question that's been on my mind for some time, I can certainly see parallels within our Ancient mythologies, such as the Norse Myth of Odin’s son Baldr, his brother Hermodr, rode to the netherworld and convinced the Queen of the Underworld, Hel, to release Baldr, just as Aphrodite went down to get her lover Adonis from Persephone and how Orpheus went down to get his wife Eurydice. Hel agreed to let Baldr return if every creature in the world wept of him, just as the Akkadian goddess Belili (Geshtinanna) tries to raise her brother Tammuz by getting all the women to weep for him. The Norse Gods get everyone to weep for Baldr except for a female giant named Pokk, which turns out to be Loki in disguise, and so Baldr does not return.

​In 1973 founder of the "Church of the Great God" Mr. Herbert W. Armstrong, wrote an article explaining; _The Resurrection was not on Easter Sunday! Easter is not a Christian name, but the title of the idolatrous "queen of heaven." Here's an explanation of the true origin and meaning of Lent, Easter eggs, and sunrise services! _the church’s publication  you can read here: _The Plain Truth About Easter._

In March 2018 a Researcher going by the name Truthsnitch.org claimed his family had been enlightened by Mr Armstrong while attending church mass, his website states.. 

_The entire argument centers around linking a presumed observance of a holiday in honor of Ishtar (who they describe as an ancient sex and fertility goddess) to modern day Easter celebrations by way of similarities. The most important similarities being a) the name; b) eggs; and c) bunnies. For good measure, they tack Constantine onto the end as the villain who is responsible for corrupting Christendom with this celebration. _

Here you can read his article, So You Think Easter Is Pagan Part 1: Ishtar, Eostre, Eggs, and Bunnies. He goes on quite the in depth fact checking spree.

This is an onging research subject, thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 21, 2021)

Really liked your thread


----------



## JWW427 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ive been telling all this pagan Easter stuff to my friends for 30 years. They still think Im making it all up.
As far as I know, most or all Christian holidays are pagan ones originally. Happy Solstice everyone!


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 22, 2021)

This is a great post. However, the article linked (The Plain Truth about Easter) is sending out a biased message, IMHO. The author talks about 'the Almighty' condemning Pagan Sun-worship, and goes on to talk about the Biblical Jesus as if he actually existed. The author is clearly a 'Christian', and therefore, as I say, biased.


----------



## Juzzer (Mar 22, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> The author is clearly a 'Christian', and therefore, as I say, biased.



I'm in agreement with you, I wanted to pull apart his theories.. but found truthsnitch had already done a pretty decent job of this. I'm hoping we can delve a bit deeper. Could it be Mr Armstrongs article influenced this belief in and around America?


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 22, 2021)

Juzzer said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > The author is clearly a 'Christian', and therefore, as I say, biased.
> ...


It's possible I guess. I haven't looked into it yet


----------



## iyoutome (Mar 22, 2021)

Awesome article.  We've been studying the return of the Queen of the Underworld.  Freyja is Isis, is Eris, is Madonna, etc.  This story of the Winged Woman coming back (passover) from the Underworld to save her Son/Sun is in most every culture.

Below you will see proof that Easter comes 4 times (Season) every Age.  A Season is 203813 Julian Days.  Julian Days must be used to eliminate the "Calendar Games" used to try and place Easter ever year.  The "Easter" celebration should be Yearly as the Sun aligns with Eris at "0" point Aries.  In order to see this you must eliminate the cancellation of the precession that most astronomy / astrology software uses.  This needs the following undeniable settings.  Sidereal, Lahiri, Equal House.  This Aligns Spica at the Omega, Let's not forget the famous quote from the profit monger Billionaire in the 1920's JP Morgan.  "Millionaires don't use astrology, Billionaires do".

We will be making a video but for know here is what we know.  Get ready for the new Physical Sun and the Metaphysical Son, YOU!..

We know every culture tries to estimates Easter, Rising of the Sun, Passover.  It's not just a 1 time occurence, This is the 4th time during the Piscean Age which Becomes the Arian Age.

Peace, love and cheers!
Claudio....


----------



## Coulness (Mar 23, 2021)

*an exerp from the ratonalwiki.org..*
_The Easter Bunny enters history in the year 1682, when an Alsatian German professor at the University of Strasbourg, Georg Franck von Frankenau, wrote Disputatio ordinaria disquiriens de ovis paschalibus, a macaronic Latin-German essay about Easter eggs that no doubt seemed very clever at the time (and rose to #4 on the New York Times bestseller list for 1682.)_

What a strange thing to say- the NYT bestseller list for 1682?  Is this a typo?


----------



## Juzzer (Mar 23, 2021)

Coulness said:


> Is this a typo?


 Sorry Coulness, I totally forgot to link that page.. I'll put that right.  

It does indeed say 1682, what is this rationalwiki? I'm currently looking at finding a copy of the book in question


----------



## Coulness (Mar 23, 2021)

Juzzer said:


> Coulness said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a typo?
> ...


Thanks for responding- I am interested to see where this goes!


----------



## Broken Agate (Mar 24, 2021)

I attended the Worldwide Church of God (founded by Herbert Armstrong) for several years. It was an interesting experience. It was an odd variety of Christianity, incorporating elements of Judaism, mainly in the keeping of the holy days such as Passover and the Feast of Tabernacles. Church services were on Saturdays, and were held in rented auditoriums.

Before that, I went to various denominations that DID celebrate Easter. What I remember most about them were the Easter sunrise services. If that's not pagan sun worship, then what the heck is it? We did get a nice pancake breakfast, though. The irony is that these same churches were against things like Easter egg hunts and Easter baskets because they were too pagan. Gotta have the gory imagery of a god-man bleeding to death on a cross, but a fluffy bunny bringing a basket of chocolate is something God finds offensive. ?



> Get ready for the new Physical Sun and the Metaphysical Son, YOU!..



We seem to already have a new sun. It's bright white and looks unnatural. Are we supposed to get the real one back? I do miss our yellow sun.

It says we know that ten days were removed from the calendar in 1582. How is all of this dating affected by Joseph Scaliger's addition of a thousand years to the historical timeline?


----------



## tobyahnah (Mar 27, 2021)

Broken Agate said:


> I attended the Worldwide Church of God (founded by Herbert Armstrong) for several years. It was an interesting experience. It was an odd variety of Christianity, incorporating elements of Judaism, mainly in the keeping of the holy days such as Passover and the Feast of Tabernacles. Church services were on Saturdays, and were held in rented auditoriums.
> 
> Before that, I went to various denominations that DID celebrate Easter. What I remember most about them were the Easter sunrise services. If that's not pagan sun worship, then what the heck is it? We did get a nice pancake breakfast, though. The irony is that these same churches were against things like Easter egg hunts and Easter baskets because they were too pagan. Gotta have the gory imagery of a god-man bleeding to death on a cross, but a fluffy bunny bringing a basket of chocolate is something God finds offensive. ?
> 
> ...


There are next to no sunspots on the  moon with the start of the Grand Solar Minimum, which is a part of the Super Grand Solar Minimum, thus the sun does indeed appear brighter and whiter, though slightly cooler, for the next 30 plus years. The earth will be cooler also, on average, resulting in major crop reductions worldwide. Yes, the population will be greatly reduced also though the NWO would rather we died more quickly and collectively by way of 'vaccines'.


tobyahnah said:


> Broken Agate said:
> 
> 
> > I attended the Worldwide Church of God (founded by Herbert Armstrong) for several years. It was an interesting experience. It was an odd variety of Christianity, incorporating elements of Judaism, mainly in the keeping of the holy days such as Passover and the Feast of Tabernacles. Church services were on Saturdays, and were held in rented auditoriums.
> ...


Notable about Armstrong, his quasi-Christian church and the Plain Truth Magazine is; his post death editorial where he denounced 'God' as pagan and announced 'Yahweh' as the proper name of the Creator. He was correct, but; the Church never used Yahweh again to my knowledge.


----------



## Klartart (Apr 7, 2021)

iyoutome said:


> Awesome article.  We've been studying the return of the Queen of the Underworld.  Freyja is Isis, is Eris, is Madonna, etc.  This story of the Winged Woman coming back (passover) from the Underworld to save her Son/Sun is in most every culture.
> 
> Below you will see proof that Easter comes 4 times (Season) every Age.  A Season is 203813 Julian Days.  Julian Days must be used to eliminate the "Calendar Games" used to try and place Easter ever year.  The "Easter" celebration should be Yearly as the Sun aligns with Eris at "0" point Aries.  In order to see this you must eliminate the cancellation of the precession that most astronomy / astrology software uses.  This needs the following undeniable settings.  Sidereal, Lahiri, Equal House.  This Aligns Spica at the Omega, Let's not forget the famous quote from the profit monger Billionaire in the 1920's JP Morgan.  "Millionaires don't use astrology, Billionaires do".
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to hearing more about this Isis Freja Mary topic. Any chance they were all the same person and reincarnated over and over? Interesting.


----------



## iyoutome (Jan 29, 2022)

Broken Agate said:


> I attended the Worldwide Church of God (founded by Herbert Armstrong) for several years. It was an interesting experience. It was an odd variety of Christianity, incorporating elements of Judaism, mainly in the keeping of the holy days such as Passover and the Feast of Tabernacles. Church services were on Saturdays, and were held in rented auditoriums.
> 
> Before that, I went to various denominations that DID celebrate Easter. What I remember most about them were the Easter sunrise services. If that's not pagan sun worship, then what the heck is it? We did get a nice pancake breakfast, though. The irony is that these same churches were against things like Easter egg hunts and Easter baskets because they were too pagan. Gotta have the gory imagery of a god-man bleeding to death on a cross, but a fluffy bunny bringing a basket of chocolate is something God finds offensive. ?
> 
> ...


I get what your are saying... These were all breadcrumbs misinterpreted about the True Easter that comes every 558 years moving us on the clock by 1/4 of an age... The Sun is getting brighter to cleanse us, 7 scorpions of Isis (7 chakras, 7 colors of rainbow) so that we loose our ego (fall of babylon) and get back to 1 Love... The 10 days out of the calendar Oct 4th-15th, (really is an addition of 10 days) I've not seen any correlation to the missing 1000 years... I've seen many videos on it... We are upon the phoenix rising and all sigs in prophecy are manifesting truth... We have so much more proof that Isis sets the Clock including Venus' 5 petal 8 year cycle precisely... I am on Facebook and YouTube which is my name Claudio Silvaggi you can reach me their as well... Did not see the response till today, by accident... Peace, love and cheer!


Klartart said:


> I am looking forward to hearing more about this Isis Freja Mary topic. Any chance they were all the same person and reincarnated over and over? Interesting.


they are the "winged woman" in the sky, ie not literal... She represents 1 love, the Yin, the Divine feminine... So it is our own personal incarnation of the divine feminine separating from the "ego" materialism... Much more will be shared...Please see us on YouTube and/or Facebook under my name Claudio Silvaggi... Peace, love and cheer!


----------

